# IA Voice assistant in *** BSD, which is the most mature?



## nix1 (Dec 11, 2019)

I am interested in understanding where we are on ***BSD regarding "voice assistants", I tried to comb through some documentation and the projects seem to be many,
but to avoid, as always, to reinvent the wheel, I wanted to confront myself with you to understand today the ten examined in this list, which is the most mature in development and on which I am betting the cuminity ***BSD.









						10 Top Open-source Voice Assistants Projects for Developers
					

Voice assistants or personal voice assistants are programs using natural language processing (NLP) and speech synthesis to perform certain tasks on the user command. Currently, they have been a major part of our smartphones, computers for the past few years, If you are an iPhone user certainly...




					medevel.com
				




I hope a good constructive discussion can be born

Thanks


----------

